# Extreme Thirst



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well as can be. 

We got our  a couple of weeks ago and still waiting for definate scans, bloods hcg levels are rising nicely, going in this Friday for another scan, first one only saw a tiny cyst, suggesting the pg was barely a few weeks old. 

Now I have been extremely thirsty and nothing i drink or eat is taking it away.  My tummy just gets full of the water or tea/coffee/drinks I have but the mouth still seems too dry for me! 

Is this normal or whats going on, plus my tummy feels like a huge balloon all of a sudden, it does bloat up when i need the loo (sorry tmi) but doesnt stay this big for this long as I have been going regularly.  OH by the way my lmp was 17 May 

Thank you 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

going by your dates, I would guess that you are now 7 (ish) wks. It is possible, that as your body changes, even though you can't see it change, its requirements change too, so being more thirsty is ok.

Your uterus is moving upwards day bu day and therefore pushing your bowels out of the way to make room, this could be the reason for the wind issue.

Take care x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

hi there

thanks for the reply 

do they not take into consideration how long my cycles were and when i ovulated as that can make the pg out by as much as 2 weeks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

every due date that is given to ladies is + or - 2 wks for that very reason but at the end of the day your baby will arrive when it is good and ready  

Take care x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks 

When will they exactly know the age of the baby - or how do they tell.  

The cons said the baby only grows in the tummy for 38 weeks - so does that make me 5 weeks now or 7 weeks? 

As I had tonnes of ewcm on cd24 ~ so going from that would mean I am 26dpo or 5w4d ~ although if you count from lmp I am 7w1d - then surely they would not have only seen a tiny cyst like they did last Tuesday if I was that far gone.  

I know I am being paranoid - but it is just so confusing as to how many weeks pg am I?

Thank you


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

when you are scanned they will measure certain points on your baby that determine how old your baby is. You will then be given a date.

Take care x


----------

